# F1 2012 Auflösung



## Freelancer82 (22. September 2012)

*F1 2012 Auflösung*

Hi,

ich ahbe ein kleines Problem mit dem Spiel ich kann meine Auflösung von 1440X900 nicht einstellen. Grafikkarten Treiber usw ist alles aktuell


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2012)

Hast Du zufällig ein Laptop? Das Problem haben nämlich wohl viele, auch hier im Forum mind 2: http://forum.pcgames.de/sport-rennspiele/9313637-f1-2012-demo-startet-nur-800x600.html


----------



## Freelancer82 (22. September 2012)

Nein hab keinen Laptop. Normaler PC mit einer Geforce GTX 560


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Sind denn *alle* Treiber aktuell? Auch Mainboard usw. ? Wad für ein Windows hast Du? Ist das auch aktuell?


----------



## Freelancer82 (23. September 2012)

Treiber sind aktuell. Hab win 7 64bit drauf


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Welche Auflösungen kannst Du denn einstellen? Oder geht gar nix, wie bei dem verlinkten Problem mit dem laptop?


----------



## Freelancer82 (23. September 2012)

kann einstellen:
800X600
1024X768
1152X864
1280X720
1280X960
1280X1024
aber leider nicht 1440X900


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Ich bin grad nicht sicher, aber: kann es sein, dass man ZUSÄTZLICH in einem anderen Menüpunkt zeurst "16:9" wählen muss? 


Was für nen Monitor hast Du denn? Per DVI/HDMI angeschlossen oder per VGA?


----------



## Freelancer82 (23. September 2012)

HAb schon 16:9 und 16:10 versucht taucht dann auch nicht auf. Der Monitor is per DVI angeschlossen


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Dann weiß ich auch nix mehr - evlt. mal schauen, ob für den Monitor ein Treiber aktiv ist - wenn ja, dann probier dem mal einen Standard-Treiber zuzuweisen (per Systemsteuerung)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2012)

Heute gab es ein Update für F1 2012, laut dem auch Probleme beim Einstellen der AUflösung behoben worden sein sollen - vlt geht es ja jetzt.


----------

